# Quilt calculations



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

I know I saw a chart somewhere, but it's been awhile and I can't find it.
Does anyone know how many 12 1/2 inch quilt blocks would make a full size quilt? 

Thanks

prairiegirl


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

You are talking about an old fashioned full sized bed. The type before queen's and kings and all that?

If so, I can pull up a quilt s/w I have and tell you.
And it waould be 12 inch finished sized blocks, right?

Angie


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Double Bed
12 inch finished squares (12.5 inches before being sewn together)
no sashing

5 by 6 blocks

with 2 inch sashing between horiz. and Vert.

4 by 5 blocks

Angie


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

Oh Angie, thanks so much. This is the info I need.
And yes, I was speaking of the old fashioned full size (double) bed. Seems most folks have Queen or King.

Thanks a bunch.

prairiegirl


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Any time - sure glad to be of some help.

Angie


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Standard full is 54" x 75". You can't come out exactly right with 12" blocks because you'll either be long on one side and short on the other; so you just want to come out as close as you can (5 blocks x 7 blocks) and end up with it being a tad bigger; or you could make it smaller, and add borders.

Now of course, these calculations change if want an over-hang (drop) to cover the mattress. Drop is generally an extra 18" on each side.


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

Karen, thanks for your reply. Now I have to go back and check where I found that the full size is 81" X 88". It didn't specify a drop.

Thank you.

prairiegirl


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Hey Angie, have you ever figured out how to use these quilt calculators we have? I still don't have mine down very well. For some reason, I seemed to be quilt-calculator challenged! :baby04: 

I can never figure out how to calculate the number of blocks needed nor can I ever seem to be able to calculate the sashing right. I end up having to do that manually. :shrug: 

Sure is great though to figure fabric needed and cost!! If I never used it for anything else, it's been a blessing for that only!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Karen - I don't have a clue. I've been meaning to sit down with the booklet, but haven't done it.

I'm using a s/w program I bought at the same time as when I got my calculator. It's "Quilt Design Wizard" and you can play around with basic shapes and colors. It will even do some paper piecing prints if you wish.
(about $20). And VERY easy to use.

Angie


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

prairiegirl, you're very welcome. 

I have a quilter's wallet card chart from Joann's and also my Quilter's FabriCalc shows the same:

Crib = 23" x 46"
Twin = 39" x 75"
Full = 54" x 75"
Queen = 60" x 80"
King = 76" x 80"
California King = 72" x 84"

This would be to cover the top of the bed. No drop on the sides nor length to go over the pillow. Standard drop is 18" on all sides you wish to add drop.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Angie, I'm hoping your a whole lot smarter than me because I've never been able to actually figure out this thing...lol. I've been depending on you to teach me someday.  

That program sounds great! I'll have to look into it. 

I've been tempted to get ElectricQuilt, but there's too many other things I need and just can't justify the cost. The one you have sounds just fine for me and about - $100+ cheaper! :dance:


----------



## rb. (Jan 26, 2003)

I use a website, like Sears, to learn what the mattress sizes are. Here's a list I have of the width and length of each. No drop included. For those who want to calculate on their own.

Mattress sizes:

1 76" W x 79 1/2" L - King 

2 59" W x 79 1/2" L - Queen 

3 53" W x 79 1/2 " L - Double XL

4 53" W x 74 1/2" L - Double 

5 48" W x 74 1/2" L - 3/4

6 39" W x 79 1/2" L - Twin XL

7 39" W x 74 1/2" L - Twin 

8 36" W x 74 1/2" L - Single 

9 30" W x 74 1/2 " L - Cot


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

I'm coming to the conclusion there is no such thing as a "standard" bed size. Just like there is no longer any standard in clothing or shoe sizes. :flame:


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

Yeah, and these measurements dont take into consideration of a "DEEP" pocket bed either  I was hoping to find that answer myself, as I have a queen w/ DEEP pockets!


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

Karen said:


> I'm coming to the conclusion there is no such thing as a "standard" bed size. Just like there is no longer any standard in clothing or shoe sizes. :flame:



Karen, I'm right with you on this subject. It's so frustrating. 

prairiegirl


----------



## Hoosiermom (Oct 31, 2006)

I hope this works and may answers your questions. I came across the question looking for answer. To lazy to look it up and do the math. Friend so go here, who would of thunk EBAY

http://search.reviews.ebay.com/members/country_cottage_treasures_W0QQuqtZg


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

Hoosiermom, I would have never thought that ebay would have this info. Very handy - thank you.

prairiegirl.................a fellow Hoosier from way up north.


----------

